# Pigeon & bird Ring size with photo



## Hany EL-Sayed (Feb 17, 2010)

this is my first writing in this great place 
and This topic is a dedication to all members


----------



## Hany EL-Sayed (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## Hany EL-Sayed (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## Hany EL-Sayed (Feb 17, 2010)

registration of data with barcode 




















*this file contain onother types of bird
download from her*

http://www.4shared.com/document/szOkRAhM/bird_Ring_Sizes.html


----------



## Hany EL-Sayed (Feb 17, 2010)

type of ring








[/CENTER]


open ring









male & female ring









closed ring


----------



## Hany EL-Sayed (Feb 17, 2010)

some of ring


----------



## Hany EL-Sayed (Feb 17, 2010)

historical rings



































[/CENTER]


----------



## Hany EL-Sayed (Feb 17, 2010)

how to put the ring in bird







[/align]


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Very good information! I'm thinking this would make a great sticky for those who come here wanting band info. Proper band size is very important so they don't fall off or become inbedded in the leg. And pictures are worth a thousand words


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks. Two questions.

What is a "Priest" pigeon? Looks like a homer.

What is an "Annual Lawn Show" pigeon?


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Condition freak, An annual lawn show is when a bunch of pigeon fanciers have a pigeon show on a lawn somewhere.. Could be at a park, at another fanciers house.. Everyone is welcomed to join usually.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Wonderful information and thank you....c.hert


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The Lawn show bird and the one underneath it both appear to be Show Rollers  Those two shows were just where the pics were taken I suppose.

Priests look like this, although the picture with it is in fact a racing pigeon:
http://www.azpigeonclub.org/bird_standards/saxon_priest.php


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Just like there is two oriental frills lol


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh wow, I just noticed that  The first one is an Oriental Frill, but the second one the bird in the picture is actually a Saxon Monk.


----------



## Hany EL-Sayed (Feb 17, 2010)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Oh wow, I just noticed that  The first one is an Oriental Frill, but the second one the bird in the picture is actually a Saxon Monk.


 thank you 
The error was corrected


----------



## anandcholli (Feb 8, 2010)

*i recently bought some bands/rings*

Bands & Rings


----------



## Frank-NC (Jan 26, 2010)

wow nice , i liked it alot thx for the pics and info all


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

VERY nice compilation! So this confirms I need a 6mm for my dove. Thanks a lot!


----------



## neki-18 (Jan 2, 2011)

Hany EL-Sayed said:


> type of ring
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you know , who can make rings like thies?


----------



## russ973 (Apr 15, 2012)

Hany EL-Sayed said:


> how to put the ring in bird
> 
> 
> 
> ...


up to what age can we fit a size 7 ring to a racing pigeon ? my two birds are 6 weeks old now and they legs already looks to big to slide the ring on (closed rings)


----------



## russ973 (Apr 15, 2012)

up to what age can we fit a size 7 ring to a racing pigeon ? my two birds are 6 weeks old now and they legs already looks to big to slide the ring on (closed rings)


----------



## italianbird101 (Sep 12, 2007)

7 to 9 days, not weeks.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

*Any Idea On Ring Size For Homer / Fantail ?*

I discovered an Oooop's baby today in my loft .....It is 1/2 Indian Fantail and 1/2 homer and I really don't know what size band to place on it .
Has anyone any idea's on what size I should use ......I can't afford to get this wrong ????


----------

